# My First Sock ... What Did I Do Wrong?



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

I just finished my very first knitted sock, almost that is. I'm down to the part where I do the kitchener stitch, all the video's I've watched show the sock right side out but my sock has the wrong side facing me. Where'd I go wrong and how can I finish my sock off?:sob:

I was so proud of myself until now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You can still do the kitchener stitch. 
Simply pull the whole sock through the toe hole and it will be right side out. 
The grafting will work just fine then.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You knitted on the far needles didn't you? When you knit with DPN's you should be knitting on the needle closest to you and work counterclockwise. The next needle would be the needle to the left. My guess it that you began knitting on the needle farthest from you which makes you work come out inside out. Just turn your sock right side in (place your toe stitches onto a holder while you do this). Put those stitches back on your needles and continue. It happens ask WIHH


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

congrats, I did the same thing but figured it out halfway. Results? One goofy-looking sock but one I keep around to show everyone!

I am so proud of you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We are all proud of you and you should be of yourself too. We can only really learn from our own mistakes. But you know what? If this works for you and you are happy with the end product there is nothing wrong with how you knit that sock.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Marchwind said:


> You knitted on the far needles didn't you? When you knit with DPN's you should be knitting on the needle closest to you and work counterclockwise. The next needle would be the needle to the left. My guess it that you began knitting on the needle farthest from you which makes you work come out inside out. Just turn your sock right side in (place your toe stitches onto a holder while you do this). Put those stitches back on your needles and continue. It happens ask WIHH


As the only person I know to ever get kicked out of knitting school, I actually knit on the far needles all the time and because it's a complicated inside out and backwards thing, it's a bit of a science. 

I find that I need to turn my sock right side out after I finish my heel flap, I pick up my stitches and carry on from there. 

Don't ask me how it works but it does for me, even thought it's not supposed to.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you ladies so much. I did get messed up doing the kitchener stitch, I think I dropped one stitch before I should have but all in all my sock turned out pretty good for the first one.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> You knitted on the far needles didn't you? When you knit with DPN's you should be knitting on the needle closest to you and work counterclockwise. The next needle would be the needle to the left. My guess it that you began knitting on the needle farthest from you which makes you work come out inside out. Just turn your sock right side in (place your toe stitches onto a holder while you do this). Put those stitches back on your needles and continue. It happens ask WIHH



Marchwind, it took me the longest time to figure out what you meant by knitting on the needle closest to me and working counterclockwise. Reason being that's how I started out with my sock and somewhere along the way I was working on the fartherst needle. I remember because as I'm starting my other sock I'm working just like I started to on the first, I remember fighting that needle on the right, it's always in my way. Then all a sudden I wasn't fighting that needle on the right ... and I was working on the farthest needle. I'm going to pay closer attention to that this time. I think I may have done it when I got done doing the heel flap, I sorta remember turning the sock right side in then.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

wr said:


> As the only person I know to ever get kicked out of knitting school, I actually knit on the far needles all the time and because it's a complicated inside out and backwards thing, it's a bit of a science.
> 
> I find that I need to turn my sock right side out after I finish my heel flap, I pick up my stitches and carry on from there.
> 
> Don't ask me how it works but it does for me, even thought it's not supposed to.


I think I did just the opposite of how you do it wr. I started out using the needle closet to me and somehow ended up turning my heel flap right side in and using the farthest needle.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Like I said, it happens. Just watch it when you put it down and pick it up again. I find that is how I get screwed up sometimes. Wr that is funny . But you are the perfect example of what I was talking about, if it works and you are happy that is all that matters, right?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH, maybe they are leaving your posts here on the FF.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> congrats, I did the same thing but figured it out halfway. Results? One goofy-looking sock but one I keep around to show everyone!
> 
> I am so proud of you!


That means a lot to me, thank you.

You have no idea how many different times I've tried knitting socks only to get so far and can't figure it out then give up. After reading all the posts here about you guys and all the socks you've made I made up my mind by golly I'm going to learn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

well, you did it! i hope you didnt expect your first sock to be perfect


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Marchwind said:


> well, you did it! i hope you didnt expect your first sock to be perfect



My first several were singles that were so bad they didn't deserve a mate.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine too!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL wr! So have you successfully knit a full pair that are worthy of each other?


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok, I have been knitting for a long time and for the life of me I don't understand this. First I found out I've been slipping a stitch incorrectly, now I guess I knit wrong.
If I'm knitting on four dp needles and imagining the needles are 6, 9 12, 3 on a clock and 6 is nearest my body I knit needle 6 then 9 then 12 then 3. I cant even figure how to knit counterclockwise. I feel so confused. I have knit a moderate number of socks and people like them.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That sounds right to me SusanG.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

If you knit on the far side (ok imagine your work is between you and the stiches being made as oppose to right in front of you) it would be going counter clockwise


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

A bad drawing


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Counter clockwise on needles close to me? I am confused.


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

In post #3 MW says needle closest to you and counterclockwise. In my mind it us needle closest to me and clockwise. However my mind is on vacation recently.:happy2:


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Possibly knit and move work to left needle? I can see that kind of working? So i want to try this and all i find in my room are wool rovings -_-


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Well i tried it and it worked up to be a pretty tight stitch (at least for me) that would be really good for a sock.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

i'm sorry youre right you will be moving clockwise. sorry for the confusion everyone. thank you for the correction Naura


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

No problem! I was able to knit that way though- am i on to something? Haha


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you MW I had dreams abouf this more like nightmares. It's been a rough few weeks for me and really thoughf I was going crazy. 
On a good note and nothing to do with socks, I have lost 5# in the last three weeks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have such a cockeyed way of thinking about things, being dyslexic doesn't help. My mind was thinking of the direction the finished stitches would be moving rather rather than the direction the needles or you as the knitter would be moving around the piece. Hey I still have to about which is righ and which is left :hysterical:

Congratulations on the weight loss! We're you trying or was it just stress related


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> well, you did it! i hope you didnt expect your first sock to be perfect


No, far from it. It just surprised me it turned out as good as it did for my very first sock. 

Molly Mckee and wr that's funny, I'll remember your socks when my next ones turn out as singles.

I do have one question about my sock pattern. I got it off Ravelry and the sock pattern is called Easy Peasy Socks. If it is possible how would I go about knitting so that the ribbing (cuff) is up a little bit higher on my ankle? I still want only the two inches of ribbing, would I be able to just knit in the round for a few rows to make the sock come up higher on my ankle then start with the heel flap? Did my question make any sense?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Assuming these are knit cuff down, do your ribbing then begin the leg and just make it longer before you begin the herl flap. Everything else is the same. If you want a shorter sock on the leg then just make the ribbing and the leg only as long (tall) as you want it. The bit above the heel flap can be any length you want it, pretty much.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Assuming these are knit cuff down, do your ribbing then begin the leg and just make it longer before you begin the herl flap. Everything else is the same. If you want a shorter sock on the leg then just make the ribbing and the leg only as long (tall) as you want it. The bit above the heel flap can be any length you want it, pretty much.


Thanks Marchwind.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

uncleotis said:


> I think I did just the opposite of how you do it wr. I started out using the needle closet to me and somehow ended up turning my heel flap right side in and using the farthest needle.


I think that makes your knitting style double backwards right side in inside out.


----------

